# DreamChi Cozy Bed



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry for the photos not being great. have to wait for my new camera to come in hopefully this week. introducing....DreamChi Cozy Bed!

KC was real sleepy








i mean...REAL sleepy!








then she posed for me 








bed without the pillow









i have a vid of KC diggin in it too hehe :lol: ok...6 am i need sleep ccasion5:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Pidge have you been up all night sewing again? I cannot say much since I have been up all night but my excuse was hubby was a beg hog.

I love the bed!!! Ohhh I cannot wait to see the video of KC digging in the bed. I love it when Jaxx does that it is so cute.

KC looks absolutely precious in the new bed.

I am grabbing Jaxx and going to bed now that hubby is at work. My luck Jaxx will try to be a bed hog but I can toss him out of bed.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Pidge have you been up all night sewing again? I cannot say much since I have been up all night but my excuse was hubby was a beg hog.
> 
> I love the bed!!! Ohhh I cannot wait to see the video of KC digging in the bed. I love it when Jaxx does that it is so cute.
> 
> ...


thanks amy!!!  yes i been up all night and mornin sewin!  just posted the vid LOL :] ok now im off to bed cuddling with the furballs! enjoy ur sleep


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

oh what a cute little baby


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I love the fabric you used Pidge, good job!x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

FantasiaFarm said:


> oh what a cute little baby





Rach_Hudson said:


> I love the fabric you used Pidge, good job!x


Thanks guys!  hehe yea the colors are so cute in it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Honey Bunny, you are just one talented, busy bee! Looks awesome!!! xxxxx


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Honey Bunny, you are just one talented, busy bee! Looks awesome!!! xxxxx


LOL...some reason I have this feeling that you are getting ANOTHER bed:toothy6:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> LOL...some reason I have this feeling that you are getting ANOTHER bed:toothy6:


Thank u queen t! Hehehe I been a busy bee lol

Angie hahaha! She already got her awesome fluffy bed :lol:


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thank u queen t! Hehehe I been a busy bee lol
> 
> Angie hahaha! She already got her awesome fluffy bed :lol:


Pssshhhh....doesnt mean that she's going to stop buying beds


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I know its not her taste  she likes the fluffy ones!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> LOL...some reason I have this feeling that you are getting ANOTHER bed:toothy6:





Star's Mama said:


> Pssshhhh....doesnt mean that she's going to stop buying beds





pigeonsheep said:


> Lol I know its not her taste  she likes the fluffy ones!


And here I was missing all this chatter.  :lol: xxx You girls have me figured out all too well! :cheer: I have a doggie bed addiction, but as Honey Bunny mentioned, I love faux fur! It's so lush, soft and cozy. I normally buy the cuddle/nestle faux fur beds, but my last one, the one I just got is more a cushioned mat type faux fur bed. But they love it. They rub their lil faces and bodies against it. It's so cute to watch. I really need to stop buying beds for awhile, cause I'm running out of places to store the ones I'm not using. I try to change them out, but they have their faves. We'll see how long I can go without buying another bed.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> And here I was missing all this chatter.  :lol: xxx You girls have me figured out all too well! :cheer: I have a doggie bed addiction, but as Honey Bunny mentioned, I love faux fur! It's so lush, soft and cozy. I normally buy the cuddle/nestle faux fur beds, but my last one, the one I just got is more a cushioned mat type faux fur bed. But they love it. They rub their lil faces and bodies against it. It's so cute to watch. I really need to stop buying beds for awhile, cause I'm running out of places to store the ones I'm not using. I try to change them out, but they have their faves. We'll see how long I can go without buying another bed.


aahaha!!  ill have to get into faux fur soon  i do have some in my fabric room but i need to get this patterned out properly before i start using such an expensive material , dont wanna ruin it :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhhh, I can't wait too see it!!!  xoxoxox


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see it too. Jaxx loves super soft stuff. I bet he would love faux fur


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My 4 adore faux fur. I love watching them cuddle/snuggle in it. Beds, blankets, anything with the faux fur.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Ohhhhh, I can't wait too see it!!!  xoxoxox





intent2smile said:


> I can't wait to see it too. Jaxx loves super soft stuff. I bet he would love faux fur
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks guys!
i think i'll start with faux fur blankets first and then move myself up


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh wow - the bed turned out fantastic - I couldn't even begin to figure out how to make something like that - love the fabric too and of course love little KC as the model


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Oh wow - the bed turned out fantastic - I couldn't even begin to figure out how to make something like that - love the fabric too and of course love little KC as the model


Awwww thank u Aquarius!!! Yea this took a lot of work esp. When I was making different size diameter circle patterns


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is really cute Pidge


----------

